# Good Emergency Beans



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

My mother in law gave me some beans for Christmas as she knows I like coffee. They were from a supermarket so although they were much appreciated I didn't hold out a lot of hope for their taste. I was delighted to find I was wrong as they are really pretty good. The beans are 360 Degrees of Distinction Italian Espresso from Waitress. May be useful in an emergency if you run out of beans from your favourite roaster.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Jollybean said:


> My mother in law gave me some beans for Christmas as she knows I like coffee. They were from a supermarket so although they were much appreciated I didn't hold out a lot of hope for their taste. I was delighted to find I was wrong as they are really pretty good. The beans are 360 Degrees of Distinction Italian Espresso from Waitress. May be useful in an emergency if you run out of beans from your favourite roaster.


I had the same thoughts about some Starbucks beans I was given for xmas by a well meaning friend. I gave them a go just for a laugh.... They weren't great, but surprisingly not that bad either... Certainly a lot better than the drinks that Starbucks sell as coffee!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Shows how a bit of care can get the best out of any beans I guess!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol I still have 2 kg of Taylor's Espresso Beans from Christmas presents and 1 kg of Kirkland espresso beans which I bought from Costco as they were £9.00 not tried it yet. Glad to say 5 kg is not down to 3 kg. lol.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

If you live up North, Booths Supermarket do their own, freshly roasted, beans. Check the dates though as some can be 1 month or so old.


----------

